

Ask HN: What percentage of TV commercials can be considered a success? - byg80

I watch my fair share of TV and obviously the commercials. Surely a lot of commercials do well, but there must be many that also completely fail.
======
informatimago
"do well"?

How many times did you go buy a product advertized on TV?

If at all, they have a negative effect.

~~~
byg80
I mean overall, not just me. Obviously I won't be buying most things targeted
at women (as I'm a man)

